# my first grow (pictures)



## high_man (Oct 31, 2005)

hey guys is is my first grow and my first plant i think finished what do you guys think is it ready

































sorry if you have a 56k only and i think it would have turned out better if i didnt listen to all the idiots that told me to cut off the fan leaves because the drain all the energy from the buds


----------



## Hick (Oct 31, 2005)

hmmm, really appears to need another week or two, "IMHO". Too many white pistills, still. How long she been flowering?...Any incling to the strain?

Absolutely immaculate for a first grow!!


----------



## high_man (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks hick, incling not sure what that means lol as for what strain it is, its the almighty white widow its been in flowering for about 8 weeks now and i cant wait lol ill put up another picture or 2 in a week to keep you guys posted on progress. huge thanks must go out to the legendary hick and ganjaguru you guys are awesome and so knowledge full without you 2 here we'd be lost cheers guys


----------



## Hick (Oct 31, 2005)

LOL.."incling" ?=  a "hunch" what strain, an "idea" what strain..  reckon that might be a hillbilly backwoods term  _"incling"_ 

White Widow is a 10 week strain. Kudos !!


----------



## high_man (Oct 31, 2005)

woot woot awesome thats exactly what i needed to know thanks again hick


----------



## bizzy323 (Oct 31, 2005)

How tall is that plant?


----------



## high_man (Oct 31, 2005)

its about 1.4-1.5m tall not sure how much that is in feet


----------



## BeaArthur (Oct 31, 2005)

holly shit! 1.5 meters !?!?! thats huge for indoor (in my opinion...)

What lighting did you use? Soil or hydro? what nutes?


----------



## high_man (Nov 1, 2005)

600 watt HPS from start i used soil from the begining and mixed worm casting into the soil before i planted and as for nutes i used budzilla thats what i get here because its one of the only natural ones we get here not sure if you guys get it in the usa or europe but yeah and i only used it during veg not sure why but iv heard its no good during flowering is this true?? and used filtered water oh and the only reason its tall is because i vegged it for ages lol didnt know when to switch over to flowering lol


----------



## high_man (Nov 7, 2005)

what about now, man i wish they were ready its making my head numb just looking at it and wondering how it tastes and the buzz oh man this suks 
lol


----------



## Insane (Nov 7, 2005)

Be patient if I were you I would let more of the white hairs turn brown. Id say probably another 5-10 days, but it does look very nice.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Nov 8, 2005)

Inkling.


----------



## high_man (Nov 9, 2005)

inkling?? whats that mean lol


----------

